# Anyone knows this recruitment agency?



## benet_teresa (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello everybody? I am seeking for a job in Canada and I found an agency on internet (several links) that say can get the job+visa. They ask me to pay 85euros to get this, but If I am honest I do not know if this is a realiable recruitment agency or no. Could you please give me any feedback for "Placement Impact LTD"?
I am from Spain and in my country there are placement agencies that ask for a fee but.. on internet, well I do not feel so confident.

Thank you¡¡

Teresa


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Maybe someone with different experience will come in here and contradict me, but in most of North America, you should never have to pay to find a job. Job agencies and "headhunters" (placement services for manager level jobs) take their fee from the company, not from the candidates.

Now, the visa may be another matter - but I would not pay anyone to "help" me with my visa until I had a firm job offer in hand. (And even then, it's usually the employer that arranges for the visa.)

OK, my experience has been primarily in the US, but Canada is very similar in how their job market is structured. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## benet_teresa (Mar 21, 2008)

*thanks*

thank you for your response. they say you pay because they receive so many applications that they need to make sure that you want to accept the job,and that the employer will arrange the visa.
Thank you for your opinion,it is very valuable.

Teresa


----------



## laineyb (May 20, 2008)

*hi*

i am curious to know why when i posted asking the same question as you the site censored my post so that you couldn't read the name of the recruitment agency which was unfortunate as i, like you, am interested in moving to canada but being in unskilled work and over 30 wasn't eligiable for a visa when i tried online assessments, this recruitment agency (imm unit) told me that they would be able to help me by going on a student visa and learning a trade there part time and they find a job for you also. I wondered if they were a reputable company but find that difficult to establish if the site won't let me name them? I abbreviated it here to try and sneak it on! If anyone knows anything about this agency or about the learning a trade thing then please get in touch


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I checked your posting record and I don't find that your first post was changed at all. It's possible that, if you tried to post the website of this agency you want to check out, the system kept you from doing so. It's a forum policy that you can't post web links until you have made a certain number of posts.

In any event, I would avoid any "recruitment" agency in the US or Canada that charges the job applicants. That's not how the system works over there. Normally it's the employer that pays the recruiter for finding a candidate for the job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## adriyanto rakhmadi (Jun 1, 2008)

*The Agent Isn't Trustworthy*

Hi, I'm Adri from Indonesia. I've just been offered by "Placement Impact LTD" for getting temporary work/ internship in Canada. Same like you, they told me to send them small registry fee to activate my placement process.

But, they asked me different nominal, it's about 105 USD. And it would be higher become 150 USD if I don't pay until early June. They also guaranteed me that they will refund me if there isn't any company recruit us later, but, if there is any company want to recruit us but we ignore them, then the money will not be refund. They also promise me for the average salary about 1700 USD per month. I wondered after read this forum that we have a same case on it. 

My older sister had a same opinion with Mr. Bev. We have to aware to correspondence with some recruitment agency. 

Best regards,

adriyanto rakhmadi


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Scam*

Ok - they are scams - plain and simple. It's a cheaper version of the 419ers from Nigeria but it's the same thing. Give me your money and I'll give you more money. Only problem is you never see a job and you never see your money.

Don't fall for it.


----------



## eurojobs (Sep 2, 2008)

*It's a well known scam*

It is a scam targeted at people who don't know how the recruitment market in other countries work. As we say on our site 'Don't pay money, don't send your banking details, don't give them a copy of your passport or driving license.'

All these guys want is your money without doing anything for it. In most cultures it's called stealing.


----------



## khat08 (Apr 12, 2009)

i also wanted to work in Canada. can anybody help me to find a reliable agency that can provide me with an employer and will help me with my working visa in Canada..some agency that i encounter wants me to pay first some amount of money before they can tell me what will be my 2nd step. i want to work in Canada as a live in caregiver.. and i don't have an employer yet... help me ..


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

eurojobs said:


> It is a scam targeted at people who don't know how the recruitment market in other countries work. As we say on our site 'Don't pay money, don't send your banking details, don't give them a copy of your passport or driving license.'
> 
> All these guys want is your money without doing anything for it. In most cultures it's called stealing.


Please find this link, helpful indeed to answer all the questions here regarding this agency.

Placement Impact Ltd., Canada - Fraudwatchers


----------

